# Any feedback on these stallions.



## rema (9 July 2007)

Hello.I am interested in these stallions to put to my mare.Does any body have any feedback/info/temprement on them good or bad.Thankies. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Country lone ranger,
Dexters Puzzle,
Dance with Wolves.


----------



## TURBOBERT (10 July 2007)

Do you REALLY want a coloured horse!  Better choice of quality horses if you dont!


----------



## magic104 (10 July 2007)

I have but not on public forum!


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I have but not on public forum! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm the same!


----------



## Murtle (10 July 2007)

CLR = Personally I wouldn't touch any of the Country Stud stallions, there is far better stallions out there.

DP = Lovely people but again there is far better stallions out there.

DWW = Don't know anything about him.


----------



## vhf (10 July 2007)

Thought about Goshka Ringo?
My family have several of his.  Can send a photo of the youngest if you pm me, don't know how to put on here!
They MOVE, nice natured, crackers from three very different mares, will probably jump (conformation/attitude at this age) and guaranteed colour. Not that cheap though


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

There is alot of Goshka Ringo fans on hho!!

If you want a good coloured stallion, excellent breeding and super potential (as still young) and value for money, i'd recommend Vincent II (Millfield Stud)  
	
	
		
		
	


	





If you want a good coloured stallion, excellent breeding, proven competition record and you got the money, i'd recommend Utah van Erpekom


----------



## Anastasia (10 July 2007)

Also if looking for nice coloured stallions, throwing nice foals and doing well in competition then have your thought about "Rass Umenno"  Rass Stud or "Sambertino"  Sambertino ??


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

I looked at using Umenno last year but I thought he was a little dear for what he had done so far in his career compaired with the prices of other stallions around, there were more proven stallions for the same money, which is what I ended up doing but I too would recommend Umenno as well, I thought he was a nice stallion and is on my list of possible mates for the future.


----------



## Anastasia (10 July 2007)

HG I believe that Umenno is doing well in young horse classes in Switzerland just now, as that is where he is based.  He has qualified for the Swiss 6yr old Showjumping Champs with Rudi Wallerbosch.


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

Yes he is doing exceptionally well, I am keeping my eye on him, I like him alot. When I looked at him last year, he was just 5 and he was the same price as quite a few good Grade A stallions (I always use one of two outside stallions a year to mix up my breeding lines), I wasn't dissing him I was just saying why I didn't use him when I liked him alot.


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

Some stallion links for you!

http://www.stallionsdirect.com/stallions/vincent.htm

http://www.stallionsdirect.com/stallions/utah.htm

http://www.stallionsdirect.com/stallions/umenno.htm

Another stallion that I had completely dismissed previously I saw in the flesh the other week was Masterpiece and I have to say I was very impressed by him in the flesh (and its not easy to impress HG!)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/masterpiece11

or if you don't mind a pony stallion - Georgeo II (but i'm biased  
	
	
		
		
	


	








)


----------



## brackenhappy (10 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
CLR = Personally I wouldn't touch any of the Country Stud stallions, there is far better stallions out there.

DP = Lovely people but again there is far better stallions out there.

DWW = Don't know anything about him. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks a lot!! my mare is currently at Country Farm Stud shes gone to Country Top Dollar. i went with this stud as girl at my yard spent a year looking for the best stallion/stud for her mare and last year had one to lone ranger and shes lovely, she never put her to a coloured to get a coloured as she didnt care if she had one or not (her foal is black with white star) put her with him for the breeding line conformation etc. could you tell me why you wouldnt use country farm stud PM me if you cant say on her thanks


----------



## brackenhappy (10 July 2007)

hi the foal at our yard to lone ranger has a lovely temprement and is stunning! shes black with a white star out of a bay mare! my mare has gone to top dollar and we also have one due any time to top gun and a further 2 up there to top gun as well! i found the stud really nice and they do care about your horses and look after them


----------



## Murtle (10 July 2007)

Nothing sinister brackenhappy, no nasty stories that need pming, nothing against the stud its just as i stated I think impo that their are far better stallions out there than these stallions, stallions with better pedigree, better records, equally as good temperaments if not better etc etc, your friend may not have cared if she got a coloured or not but imo country stallions have been bred for colour alone and i'm sure alot of people that rave about them wouldn't look twice at them if they were bay and its my personal belief if you want to breed a coloured you should only be prepared to use a coloured if you would still consider using that stallion (or mare) if it was bay. its personal preference, your preference is you like them my preference is i don't, I think there is better out there. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Ringo - Umenno - Utah - Phanten....


----------



## DollyPentreath (10 July 2007)

Have to say, I totally agree Murtle.


----------



## brackenhappy (10 July 2007)

prob is better stallions out there 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but i didnt want to travel my mare too far as it is i have had to travel her 70 miles!! Top dollars temprament was main reason i picked him i went to look at all of them and he was by far the nicest! i'm glad that its not horror stories you have heard tho!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i'm not to bothered about colour to be honest as long as the foal is healthy it can be green!!(wonder what price i could charge for a green horse?!?!? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)TBH i'm breeding this foal for me so dont really need top performing stallion as i cant see me ever doin top level stuff as i dont have the time!and as i wont be getting rid of mare or any foals so didnt need to look at what others out there would want!(have contingincy plan if i'm ever skint!!) how far are the other stallions you mentioned?? i would ideally like my mare to have one more when foal is yearling so like to keep options open for other stallions!


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

Me too!

I love a coloured horse but shockingly enough i've never had or bred a coloured up until last year, thats because up until last year I'd never found a coloured stallion that I liked enough to breed from and would have used regardless of him being coloured. But just like buses, none for ages and then three in a row. After i put my mare to this stallion, I then came across a lovely coloured mare by Limbo and then to top it off a stunning coloured pony stallion came up for sale too!


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

I can answer that for you bracken

All the stallions mentioned on here in fact! (Know it all I know!)
Goshka Ringo - Shropshire i believe
Vincent II - West Yorks/Lancs borders
Utah van E - Surrey based
Umenno - Owner Scotland, was at West Kingston Stud, Wilts but currently competing abroad.
Phanten - Devon/Cornwall

Have I missed any?? Please correct me if i'm wrong!!

Oh yeah!
Masterpiece - Gos.


----------



## brackenhappy (10 July 2007)

bloody hell!! they are a bit of a way from me!!!even though bracken is a good traveller i wouldnt box her for as long as it would take to get her to the studs!! wouldnt be fair on her as i wouldnt be able to visit her often enough!


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

Cheshire - Shropshire isn't that far and Vincent II is literally just over the Yorks border just above Burnley thats not that far from Cheshire either!  From the way you were speaking I thought you were going to say you were from the Shetland Islands or something 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, then I noticed Cheshire as your location! Thats a lovely county nice and central imo jump on the M6 north or south and the Mwotsit west  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just looked at the map and Millfield Stud (Vincent) isn't that much farther than Country Stud! Country Stud is in Preston, Vincent is just north of Burnley!  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Your not one of these people that thinks nipping to the local supermarket is a major expedition are you!


----------



## rema (10 July 2007)

Wow thank you so much every body for your help.I'm new to this searching for stallions bit.I worked at a stud but they had their own mares/visiting mares and three stallions so there was no trying to find the right daddy.Please who ever mention Phanten could i possibly have a link for him.Off to look at the other stallions you have been so kind to find for me to look at.Thanks once again.


----------



## brackenhappy (10 July 2007)

although it says cheshire i'm really in Hoylake!! far end of the wirral in cheshire LOL!! its 70 miles from me to preston never mind west yorkshire!!......although just had look he is yummy!!.......out in country bumpkin land here we dont have supermarkets!! well Tescos is 7 miles from me so not that local!!


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

Well after looking at where hoylake is on the map and zapping you into multimap! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Twemlows is 43.8 miles from you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Burnley is 62.5 miles from you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Keighley (where Vincent is) is 82.4 miles from you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




quickest routes not shortest! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




It appears you are not so in the sticks as you think you are!  
	
	
		
		
	


	








My Tescos is 7 miles from me as well!


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

http://www.shovernstud.co.uk/phanten2.htm

Good Luck Stallion Hunting!


----------



## rema (10 July 2007)

Okay i'm now in love.Phanten is stunning.Thats it i've made my mind up.


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

I have a colt by Phanten at mine. Pics for you:












and this is my Vincent baby!!!
















Mums foal proud and he's camera shy - so I haven't got a pic that really does him justice - YET!


----------



## htobago (10 July 2007)

Wow - love your Phanten and Vincent colts HG - they are gorgeous! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Brackenhappy you are lucky to be not far from Twemlows: it's the biggest AI centre in the country (I think) and they have lots of great stallions standing there - and stored semen from even more... (including my boy, although he wouldn't be what you're looking for).v 

If I were you I would definitely have a look at their website for next year...


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

Thanks ht  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, the Phanten is a yearling now and belongs to my friend, she bought him.

I am so proud of my Vincent baby! He's cracking! Of course I have to credit the mare too, she never gives me a bad foal!
These links takes you to pics of her 4yo son:

http://3258.e-printphoto.co.uk/mmdl/inde...amp;action=view

http://3258.e-printphoto.co.uk/mmdl/inde...amp;action=view

then I had a filly which I sold, then I had a colt, 







then another colt











and then this years coloured foal







SHE'S A TROOPER!!


----------



## lisaward (11 July 2007)

phanten is stunning just looked at his site and wow
noticed he is frozen only and then it depends on vets in your area-mine are rubbish


----------



## DollyPentreath (11 July 2007)

Ooh, Horsegroupie, I could just bite him he's so cute.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Looks like he needs to grow into those long, elegant legs!


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 July 2007)

Thanks shaab, I am rather proud of the little monkey!


----------



## ColouredFan (11 July 2007)

I dont mean to barge in on this post but just wanted to borrow some of horsegroupies knowledge!

I really like alot of the coloured stallions you have mentioned (we have just had a foal by Masterpiece) We are thinking about putting our mare back in foal next year but would want a smaller horse, she is 16hh and we would like to foal to mature around 15.2 are there are decent smaller coloured stallions you could recommend? The mare is 1/2tb 1/2 ID (by stetson) so a smaller TBx would be ideal

Thanks


----------



## htobago (11 July 2007)

What a great mare! She is super and wow does she produce super babies! I don't think mares get enough credit - everyone always raves about the sires and forgets the dams.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mind you, sires tend to get all the blame for their offsprings' faults as well.


----------



## TURBOBERT (11 July 2007)

But why on earth are you choosing a stallion for his colour rather than opening up your choice to non coloured.  A lot of us don't like coloured horses.  Surely ability is so much more important than 'decoration'!


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 July 2007)

Hi AC
Ideally you would want a 15h stallion IMO but as the mare is the bigger half of the equation I personally would go for 14.2-15h, I will do a little digging on that height group for you, no one spring to mind immediately other than my pony but he's WBxPintoxArab, so not TB.  I will get back to you shortly (well probably this eve!)

I never really took much notice of Masterpiece, just his breeding lines didn't appeal until I saw him in the flesh at the vets and thought wow what a stunner!


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 July 2007)

Totally agree to breed a great horse you need a great mare, this mare is one of our favourites  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think there should be far more attention paid to the mare side as well because half of the foals genes come from there, you can't expect a stallion to work miracles!


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
But why on earth are you choosing a stallion for his colour rather than opening up your choice to non coloured.  A lot of us don't like coloured horses.  Surely ability is so much more important than 'decoration'! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not sure who you were aiming this at, it looked like ht but she hasnt said anything about breeding for colour as far as I can see, but if it was me (may have not been) you will see from my comments I don't breed for colour this is my first ever coloured foal and I would have used the sire if he was bay, pink, purple or tangerine - I liked him that much! The other coloured foal I put up I did not breed my friend bought and I put the picture up to show an offspring of a stallion mentioned.  I like a nice coloured and I have absolutely no problem with people breeding coloureds as long as they don't breed just for the sake of the colour and use horses that would still be worthy if they were bay! The OP imo suggested stallions that imo weren't great and I have put some suggestions of better stallions, if they are going to breed for colour at least make sure they know there are stallions out there that would still be worthy as bays if they weren't coloured.


----------



## Damien (11 July 2007)

Ditto HG.

Aimee. I would seriously look at DayDream owned by Lostock stud, he is extremely elegant and refined and a lovely modern sports pony (small riding horse) He has superb bloodlines, lovely movement and some world class jumping bloodlines in there too.

http://www.lostockstud.co.uk/stallions.htm

Again as HG has said it wouldn't matter if he was grey bay black or chestnut he is a very smart stallion.

There is another much smaller pony I think 13.2hh By Neron, who has sired many great sport, jumping and dressage ponies on the continent mainly Holland, he stood at stud in Scotland I think last year but think he may now be sold not quite sure. Saw an advert for him recently will try to track him down.


----------



## rema (11 July 2007)

Why such a downer on coloureds?.Are you saying that coloureds have no ability?.Yes i would like to produce a coloured foal.Why,because i'm a big fan of coloureds.Yes there are some lovely Bay stallions out the and some complete donkeys.What you may like as a stallion someone else may not like your choice.If i put my mare to a coloured stallion and it comes out pink with blue spots so be it aslong as it's healthy.Not all coloureds belong in shafts.If you dont like coloureds that is your choice.I am not breeding a foal to sell it will be a keeper.


----------



## TURBOBERT (11 July 2007)

I agree and I havent got a 'downer' on coloureds (although I am not kean on them ) but I would breed for quality first and I have yet to see a coloured stallion I would put a mare to - for eventing that is - maybe OK for a CHAPS class.  Each to his own but IMO colour should be at the bottom of anyone's list when looking for a quality stallion that suits a particular mare.


----------



## ColouredFan (11 July 2007)

Hi

Thank you, We did look for a smaller stallion when we put her in foal last year but i just couldnt find anything that I liked.  It seems alot more coloured pony stallions have emerged recently so maybe there is more choice now?

Masterpiece definatly has the wow factor, I have competed against him many times at county shows and he always won! I bought a 5yr old coloured gelding by him from the trade it and he and I are now novice eventing, He (frankie) is the nicest natured horse you could ever wish to own and so willing so that is why we chose masterpiece, we are delighted with the foal and plan to keep him.  Ideally we would like to breed another Frankie!

Frankie -






Our Masterpiece foal






Any info you find out would be of great use, I love the coloured foal you have bred!

Thanks again


----------



## ColouredFan (11 July 2007)

He is very smart, thank you for pointing him out, I have emailed them for more info on him!

If you could I wouls be interested to see what he is like. Thank you


----------



## ColouredFan (11 July 2007)

here is a picture of the Mare as this may help select/rule out some stallions, she is 16hh 1/2 tb 1/2 ID by stetson, she novice evented when she was younger and her full sister is intermidiate eventing at 6 (injury forced my mare to retire) she has a fantastic jump very technically correct and clean.

Woody -






woody 10 months pregnant!






Thanks


----------



## rema (11 July 2007)

I have seen a nice coloured international event stallion.He is called Glenhill Gold.


----------



## dieseldog (11 July 2007)

I know Dances with Wolves, a very big Blanket Spotted Stallion, He is probably one of the more athletic type appaloosas around.


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 July 2007)

Hi AimeeC, 
I have come to a conclusion! There is a severe lack of coloured stallions at the 14.2-15h mark (well ones that I would put my name too anyway! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)
The only one that caught my eye was Acado http://www.lostockstud.co.uk but he only measures in at a measly 14h  
	
	
		
		
	


	





There was one called Dutch Puzzle 14.2 but I couldn't find his pedigree which leads me to believe he might not have one  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and there was Razzle Dazzle royale at 15.1  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I was hopin to find you a nice 15h mini Vincent or Umenno or Utah but apparently they do not exist!

Now if you want an American Paint there is loads of them  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Love your mare and your little masterpiece is soooo cute!


----------



## ColouredFan (12 July 2007)

Hi HG

Thank you for looking, at least im not the only one who cant find what I'm looking for! Acado does look nice tho, would 14hh and 16hh make 15hh plus? As i am only 5'2 15hh wouldnt be a problem for me but would ideally like about 15.2. 

Not too keen on razzle dazzle Royal, theres nothing worng with his, he just isnt my type of horse, and I have seen Dutch puzzle and like the look of him but his lack of breeding is a worry and he doesnt seem to have actually "done" anything outstanding.  

We are going to get woody tested to see if she is homozygous as her spots may indicate this and I know both of her parents are coloured (will get foal done too as he is spotty!, not sure why because he is def being gelded!) if she is then this will open up our choices.  Have you heard of/seen Winchester D (15hh), I liked the look of him he is by Ed king hill, what do you think of him? I also quite like Druncross spurs (15.2) but he and my mare are quite closely related. 

The search will continue!  Not really thought about paints dont know alot about them and their breeding to be honest!

Thanks for your time, dont you feel there is a niche market there!?


----------



## magic104 (12 July 2007)

QH's are not everyone's cup of tea (personally I luv em);
http://themendipstud.com/cowboy.htm
Stand Obsessed to Boogi a double homozygous. QH breeding appear a lot in the paints
http://www.sovereignquarterhorses.com/content/view/56/88/
 MHS Mr Lyle Love Hint is an example of a paint


----------



## Fahrenheit (12 July 2007)

I didn't like RDR either and wouldn't touch DP with no pedigree, you'd have absolutely no idea what genes could throw through.

I did look at Obsessed to Boogie when I was looking but I liked Pawnee Express, now feel free to slap me as I know nothing about this type of breeding and I am in completely new territory but I just liked the look of him (but he was too tall).

http://www.springmeadowsstud.co.uk

If I was breeding from ACs mare and was looking for a coloured stallion to use, i'd pick Vinent II 

http://www.millfieldstud.co.uk

I think they would have a stunning foal together but unfortunately he's too tall.

One I am keeping my eye on is Multicolor, he is 5 this year I think he looks stunning but I am waiting to see if he can perform.

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/bigjump2.aspx?horseid=6264


----------



## magic104 (12 July 2007)

Oops I want not recommending them, just using them as an example of what is classed as a paint.


----------



## TURBOBERT (12 July 2007)

Really!  What has he sired then - havent heard of him............


----------



## DollyPentreath (12 July 2007)

Glenhill Gold I'd never heard of him either, but I rather like the pictures..


----------



## Fahrenheit (12 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Oops I want not recommending them, just using them as an example of what is classed as a paint. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well I bit my tongue because I didn't like OTB! The only one when I was looking for a stallion for AC was Pawnee but I have to admit I was going through the stallion directory and it was full of Paints and I was like, yuck, yuck, yuck, pawnee express mmm he looks nice, yuck yuck! But then people who are into Paints probably think the same looking through Sport Horse Stallions


----------



## ColouredFan (12 July 2007)

Yes I do like the looks of some of the paints but would look to refine my mare and she is stocky enough so need some TB adding to her.

I do Like the look of Vincent II very smart horse with alot of scope, and 15.3 would i be likely to get a 15.3 or could the foal reach bigger than 16hh?

I Like Multicolor II alot, I also liked his full brother Multicolor but after seeing Multicolor II i think i prefer him, like you say just need to wait and see if he performs! 

There are alot of nice coloured stallions at 16hh plus but very few 14.2/15hh  Goss green Mirage was one I was watching (15hh) but his performance (BE) hasnt persuaded me to use him!

I have to say that my fave coloured stallion at the moment is Utah, such a shame he is so big!

The search continues!


----------



## ColouredFan (12 July 2007)

He is smart but too big for me, I did look at Circus (went to watch him compete at Longleat) but decided he was too chunky for my mare


----------



## eventrider23 (12 July 2007)

Drumcross spurs is throwing some LOVELY foals.  I really like him as he has got the most goregeous temperament and a nice looking animal to boot.
Friend of mine sent her 10 generation grey WB x ISH mare to him, fully expecting to get a grey foal and she had a piebald!!!  A stunning piebald to boot and at a year she is stil nice!
He is closely related to the Country horses as grandsire is Stetson but I much prefer him


----------



## eventrider23 (12 July 2007)

Another nice one IMO is Alderfarn II - he is my 2 yr old's sire and if he is anything to go by then Aldi is certainly throwing some nice stock.  If he wasn't so far away I would have used him on my mare this year, esp as is so reasonably priced.


----------



## severnmiles (12 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Glenhill Gold I'd never heard of him either, but I rather like the pictures.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

He looks yummy!  Far more my sort of coloured as he looks quality rather than just coloured.


----------



## machannah (12 July 2007)

I've got a yearling by Masterpiece and I really like his breeding. He is a super stamp and one which in the flesh does catch your eye, even if he wasnt coloured I think he would too!

My chap was out of my Int Event Mare, was her first time in foal and I now have a super dark bay colt. Have spoken to loads of people and there seem to be quite a few coming through now. He also seems to be super fertile, which is great to know.

Am really pleased to see another one out eventing and doing well!


----------



## TURBOBERT (12 July 2007)

Doesnt seems to have produced anything but then he is only 8!  Like the look of The Humerist though!  But because he is not coloured then some people would reject him no doubt.  Sorry I have a bee in my bonnets about the current fad for coloured horses irrespective of their quality!  I am happy to be persuaded to another view though - but it will take some time/years I feel.


----------



## Fahrenheit (12 July 2007)

Each to their own isn't it TR. What do you think of Utah??

I will only use a coloured if I would use it if it was bay as well, that way I know i'm not being 'colour struck' and probably why i've only bred one coloured foal and only every owned 3 (and a half) coloured horses out of 120.

I have no objection personally to coloureds as long as if you are breeding one you are using parents that would be worthy if they were solid as well.


----------



## Navalgem (12 July 2007)

Utah is ok but I'd only use him for his colour, think there's nicer stallions about if you're 'colourblind' so that rules him out for me.  I like Vincent and Ummeno though. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thats my tuppence.


----------



## henryhorn (12 July 2007)

Flippin' heck Brackenhappy Hoylake is a suburb of Birkenhead so not in the sticks at all! (as an Upton born girl I'm qualified to say that)
Our nearest supermarket is 20 odd miles away and it's almost two hours in a box to Bristol, so stallions further than that take ages to get mares to.
I have many happy memories of riding and courting on Meols beach, are you still allowed  to ride on it? (and swimming the horses back from Hilbre after the tide cut us off. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




))


----------



## MillionDollar (13 July 2007)

Glenhill Gold- WOW  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Phanten- LOVE him, hes gorgeous.

But you know who I'm going to say......... Goshka Ringo  
	
	
		
		
	


	









My friend has 2 Dexter Puzzle's youngsters, one coloured, one solid and both are ugly  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 sorry, but they are.


----------



## brackenhappy (13 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Flippin' heck Brackenhappy Hoylake is a suburb of Birkenhead so not in the sticks at all! (as an Upton born girl I'm qualified to say that)
Our nearest supermarket is 20 odd miles away and it's almost two hours in a box to Bristol, so stallions further than that take ages to get mares to.
I have many happy memories of riding and courting on Meols beach, are you still allowed  to ride on it? (and swimming the horses back from Hilbre after the tide cut us off. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)) 

[/ QUOTE ]

it bloody well feels in the sticks!! i'm surrounded by a cow farm and golf courses and beach!!! and does take 20-25 mins to get to birkenhead!! we is the posh end of wirral darling 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i dont like boxing bracken for to long as she gets a bit uppity after travellin and takes ages to settle although when she arrived at the stud she wasnt bothered think she could smell the men!! so next time(if there is one!!) i'm gonna look at stallions a bit further afield! you can still ride on the beach...............well i do and no one has ever told me not to!!!i've rode from meols as thats where i was originally all the way to west kirby!! did have to get off at stanley road as tide was in!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 sore butt after that was in the saddle for over 4 hours!! on a young 16.2!!!


----------



## Fahrenheit (13 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
we is the posh end of wirral darling 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


PMSL


----------



## brackenhappy (13 July 2007)

is true tho!!!....we had that bloody golf open here last year!! only plus loads of tasty men and celebs hangin around!!!!


----------



## Fahrenheit (13 July 2007)

I believe you, I was laughing at you telling hh that you lived at the posh end!


----------



## brackenhappy (13 July 2007)

but darling i do! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




! i dont live in scummy birkenhead!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 all us hoylake people are snobs!!!!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (13 July 2007)

Aimee C,

Georgeo 11 seems to fit what your looking for perfectly. He's 14.2hh, quality breeding, a lovely stamp (a small horse rather than a pony) and the best of temperaments. His competition record was second to none too. Oh, and he is fully graded with CHAPS and the BSJA !


----------



## Fahrenheit (13 July 2007)

**cough** and the AES.


----------



## volatis (4 August 2007)

I know this thread is a little old but another thumbs up here for both Ringo and Vincent. We used Vincent last year as I wnated to neaten my mare up a little and not add any size. Her filly this year is stunning and won at the BEF Futurity the other week. 
Ringo tends to put a bit of size onto his foals and shortens them up nicely. Vincent would be more of a refiner.


----------

